# is it worth it?



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-Moebius-...oryZ2593QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

For someone out there in this great wide world I'm sure it will be.

RK


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Hell No


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The interior isn't even painted correctly.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

You can still see the area around where the window piece was put in. Needs more sanding.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Simply put... NO
Mcdee


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

"The Model is in Great Shape,many hours were spent reducing the seam lines to the point where it is difficult, to see where the parts are joined together. No sloppy assembly work or poor paint application"










Then what's that honking great curved line across the bow and the different shade on the window section?

Sorry but the 'buyer/bidder' must be a mug to pay that, hell I'd build and paint one for him for free if he supplied the kit and paid postage.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

We have another time traveller! This is listed as a 200*6* Seaview!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Knight1966 said:


> "The Model is in Great Shape,many hours were spent reducing the seam lines to the point where it is difficult, to see where the parts are joined together. No sloppy assembly work or poor paint application"...


I've looked at many auctions by this quiet-man guy and this is his standard blurb. You would be surprised at the prices some folks pay for his "professional" work.


RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't think it's worth what it's at right now, but who am I to say what's worth what.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I've looked at many auctions by this quiet-man guy and this is his standard blurb. You would be surprised at the prices some folks pay for his "professional" work.


Well, then the guy's got some chutzpah, and a lot of clueless buyers. There's no lighting whatsoever and half the interior detail isn't painted at all. That build is about what I was capable of when I was 14.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Isn't this the same fellow that said he was the Official New Aurora Model painter just before Christmas, seriously....I've seen some of his work and it's pretty good on old monster models, but these Seaview photos are average...that seam line has got to go...
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's his site: http://www.aurorapaintedmodels.com/


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

so how much would you pay ?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

What kills me is that I wouldn't be happy with that for my own build - and I sure as heck wouldn't ever offer that to someone else for money. I may not be the best builder, but that seam in the nose is nasty!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy cow! How did he install the Flying Sub bay inside out?!?!

One thing I will say, though, is that his airbrush work seams to be pretty good - at least compared to mine ... which doesn't say much.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> One thing I will say, though, is that his airbrush work seams to be pretty good - at least compared to mine ... which doesn't say much.


Maybe, maybe not...after looking at the build-ups on his website, I think it's safe to say he's unfamiliar with the concept of masking. :freak:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

JohnGuard said:


> so how much would you pay ?


I wouldn't.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey people! It's an e-bay auction..there are lots of people out there who don't BUILD model kits. Some folks can't build them so they just buy build-ups!
Apparently some of those people really want to buy an instant Seaview and apparently they don't know the difference between a great build-up and so-so work.
I agree this probably isn't the finest example of the model builders art - so what!?
If there are people out there that think it's worth more than $300 who am I to throw stones? From his seller rating it certainly appears that this guy does a good job of pleasing his customers.
It looks like the seller is going to make a few bucks from those non builders - I say more power to him! 
My question is: are we complaining about this because we're jealous???

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I am _completely_ jealous--and inspired. I'm pulling out the other 6 Munsters kits I have and doing a assembly line style build! I can get some airbrush practice in! I'll put them all up on the E and be lucky to sell _one_. :freak: Because that's just how it works for me...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> My question is: are we complaining about this because we're jealous???
> 
> Dave



Jealous? Hardly. It's been proven that you could put a pound of air on Ebay and someone would bid on it. When a partially eaten, 10-year-old grilled cheese sandwich said to bear the image of the Virgin Mary sold for $28,000, you knew it had to be a sign of something, although not necessarily divine. 

P.T. Barnum would have loved Ebay.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Perhaps Dave needs to expand: Are we jealous because a guy is getting a lot of money for a model most of us feel is substandard? (pun intended). The Model is worth what a buyer will pay. It's called the free market. More power to him. At least his is finished....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well the seller started it at a mere $.99 so its a good deal for him. More power to him. And if the buyer is happy... so what.

I sell some built models on ebay. Its not as easy as it seems. The most I got for a build up was about $200 but the kit, aftermarket, etc. probably added up to 3/4 that to start with.

While $300 might be a bit much (I would sell my build up at a fixed price much less) there are people with $$ that bid on stuff... I have a friend that collects model kits, and If I have a particular kit, he will hound me relentlessly until I give in. He will say what do you want for that... and im like its not for sale... next week he will offer me something absurd like $100 for a $15 kit... so I cave and sell it. He has the $$ and wants the kit. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

It's just a shame it wasn't done as well as it could have been.. although it does give me thoughts.. buildup one for ebay, and finance another one maybe with the rc kit as well.....


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

YES I AM JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!

i cant even start mine because i'm..............i'm............ AFRAID!!!!!

OK, OK! I SAID IT!! I FEAR THE MODEL KIT!!!!!!!!!

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW??? ARE YOU HAPPY????
I'M A BROKEN MAN BECAUSE I FEAR FAILURE THAT MY KIT WONT BE AS GOOD AS OTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CURSE YOU AND CURSE ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE THE ABILITY TO BUILD THE SEAVIEW!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


( 4 years of therapy down the drain )


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's the spirit and a great idea too!



gareee said:


> It's just a shame it wasn't done as well as it could have been.. although it does give me thoughts.. buildup one for ebay, and finance another one maybe with the rc kit as well.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I sort of plan on doing something like that. I am building my kit now OOTB. I spent some time figureing out how I COULD do some things differently. The finish of my kit will be nice, so if I decide to sell it, I can probably do ok. Usually Im happy if I can get twice the kit cost for an OOTB job. So $200-$220 and Im happy. That way when some lights or new interior parts come out, I will have some basic experience with the kit and know what to sweat over or not.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I still lament on selling my old Seaquest kit. It came out so sweet, but the money was just too good to pass up, and it was for one of the actors from the show.


I bought a second kit, but never had time for a buildup.. maybe a diorama thing with the seaquest kit and the pl repop seaview would work well?

After the big Mobius seaview though, other sub kits just seem puny.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*OK..... But could be better*

While I don't think it's the greatest paint job or build. It is <just> ok. 
The paint on the floor around the support beams is a little sloppy.
The seam lines visible around the windows might be from internal lighting.

As far as price is concerned, if someone thinks it's worth it, then pay for it, and enjoy it.

I got $250.00 for a Jetson's car painted yellow with red hearts of different sizes on it as St. Valentines day gift from some guy who wanted it for his girl friend.

You never know. It could turn out to be another Jackson Pollock. 

Cheers.
GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

This is something you guys should consider. Im 40ish.. my dad got me started in modeling with an Aurora Kit of the xb70 for my birthday I was 5.. he did the build and I watched. I watched both my older brother and my dad build many kits. I started to build on my own 3 years later when I could be trusted with a razor, emery board and tube glue (the spider webs back then wow). Nowadays kids are not all that interested in models or the hobby unless they do something (r/c) I am sure most of you are in my age bracket with a few younger builders here. My point is that today people want that instant model..instant anything! So, they will pay for something like this without blinking. I personally think his work is ok. I mean I haven't started my own so I give him a thumbs up for finishing his. And on the Other hand I have seen better.. paying $300 for his build (Hommie says I don't think so!):hat:
His build is not up to my standard to pay $300. So hey to each their own! I just hope whoever wins that is happy with the model.:wave:


Do you remember writing for a loss part and mailing off the letter and waiting 6 to 8 weeks to get the part? I lived in West Hempstead long island and it still took that long in some cases. Nowadays, you email and get the part in 5 days! what a difference!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been building for others for over 20 years. I started by doing kits for a local hobby shop. I was getting 2 kits for one and free paint. A couple of years later I found the shop was charging $150 per build!! I soon decided to make my own contacts and was doing OK. The biggest hassle was building subjects that hold absolutely no interest for me. Some people were telling me I was the luckiest man alive to be able to make money out of my hobby. Crap!! I was making enough to finance my rare kit addiction and that's about it. I was also having to meet clients criteria and I've been lucky so far. 
The Rust in Peace dio that I've posted in my photo album cost the client around $2000. Take into account the kit cost (app.$400), the materials used(app.$200), the months of 18 hour days including weekends, and the search for references,etc., and I'd make more money on welfare!
I'd never advise someone to build for ebay. Too hit and miss and could get expensive really quick!!

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's not the first time that The Quiet Man sells built kits on E-BAY,if I'm not mistaken.Normally it's figures that seem well made.Perhaps he hasn't got the knack for Sci-Fi vehicles.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hi guys,

I know the Quiet Man personally and he has a sincere passion for Aurora. I won't comment on this particular Seaview except to remind everyone he started the bidding at 99 cents.

I have seen his figure kits and there is an unique style to them that has a nostalgic merit... especially if you see them in person.

Not everyone wants a multi-pass, dry brushed perfectly blended kit. For example, I have in my collection some kits with vintage paint jobs... just because of the fact they ARE vintage paint jobs. There is a nostalgia factor there. Often the Quiet man will consciously mimic the Factory Paint style of an Aurora and he does a great job of it... there is a charm in this approach too.

Don't forget, one of the cool things about modelling is to see different interpretations of the same subject.


----------

